

Federated Education: New Directions in Digital Collaboration - ivan_ah
http://hapgood.us/2014/11/06/federated-education-new-directions-in-digital-collaboration/

======
fidotron
This is amazingly close to what I just wrote about [1], which is basically the
idea that we're going to gitify many current services, and wikis are an
obvious application of it. The idea of things like a central authoritative
Wikipedia is essentially ridiculous.

[1] [http://montrealrampage.com/king-ludd-17-git-and-our-
distribu...](http://montrealrampage.com/king-ludd-17-git-and-our-distributed-
future/)

